# Bom Dia



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we are now on the Algarve at Armacao de Pera. All set up and ready for a chill period of two months here. Arrived in Saturday and now the site benefits from wifi in the van @ 25 Euro for the month which isnt too bad I suppose.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All depends what speed it offers!

Andy

Really jealous of you BUT I do have a month in a Spanish apartment to look forward in exactly a months time.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Andy
Cant complain about the speed, all is good 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not far from you DJM is a small bar/restaurant called Agapios Cafe just off a roundabout heading towards Guia & Gale.
On wednesday and sundays they do an all you can eat meat Bar-B-Q for €11.50. 
It's down a dead end track leading towards the bird sanctuary where many French campers park free. Idyllic spot.

We quite like Armacao de Pera along the front but the town is full of high rise and low life.

Ray.

p.s. seems like half of mhf is down here now.I see a couple of American RVs in there yesterday when we passed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lucky you


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ray

I agree that there are a lot of apartment blocks, but I have not seen low lifes to be honest.

Yes a couple of big RV's here.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> I agree that there are a lot of apartment blocks, but I have not seen low lifes to be honest.
> 
> ...


We seem to have missed out on the low life any time we have been there. One of our favourite spots, the fish is brilliant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess because we quite often drive through the old part of the town and find ourselves going round and round no right turns and dead ends we come across groups of very dark migrant looking young men hanging round areas I personally would not want to get out of the car.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

suedew said:


> We seem to have missed out on the low life any time we have been there. One of our favourite spots, the fish is brilliant.


So which is your favorite fish restaurant Sue?
My wife likes Sea Bass and so far on the front in Albufeira seems to be the best.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

View of Amaco de Pera from Gale............today at 16c. Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> View of Amaco de Pera from Gale............today at 16c. Ray.


Ray

You trying to make enemies up here in the permafrost?:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sea bass is also my favourite fish, we like 3 places in Armacao de Pera, If you know where the aire is by the fishermans beach there is a beach cafe, blue and white opposite the roundabout with the boat on it, just along towards the town is a good menu of the day place on the corner, but favourite is just round the corner, chap usually has a billboard at the top of the street, small place but the fish soup is to die for more like a fish stew. Sea bass from there is also excellent. last time we visited was during the storms when the boats hadn't been out for a few days, seemed to be plenty of fish at the other restaurants, but he had the choice of 3 very fresh fish, apolgised for limited choice but said he was not happy to sell fish that was not fresh from the boats. Will have a look online see if i can find the names, did have cards but have had bit of a clear out oops.
sometimes get a nice line caught sea bass courtesy of a golfing friend of Johns, was our christmas dinner treat.
Side street our favourite is first below the menu of the day is second and can't find nae of the beach bar but it is at the opposite end from Pedro's bar which we have not tried, but is rated as no 4 on trip advisor.
* Restaurante A Grelha *

* Hera *

* 
*

* 
*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Sue.
Have made a note of all your suggestions and we will try em all over the next few weeks.

All the campers have just been chucked off again by the GNR. I think they do this periodically to show authority but everyone gravitates back in a day or three.

Thanks again.
Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Not far from you DJM is a small bar/restaurant called Agapios Cafe just off a roundabout heading towards Guia & Gale.
> On wednesday and sundays they do an all you can eat meat Bar-B-Q for €11.50.
> It's down a dead end track leading towards the bird sanctuary where many French campers park free. Idyllic spot.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray

We went past that cafe yesterday and I said that was the one you mentioned. There is a house/villa next to it. We cycled past on our way to Gale on the boardwalk.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

looking forward to getting back out there
2 weeks or less depending on how the treatment goes but wife is getting on pretty good so may be able to get a early flight after next weekend

dave have i missed out on any more barbies,hope the vans still nice and worm

had a email from wolfgang saying that they had frost on the vans skylight

would be nice if us facts members could have a get together when i get back

our patio is more than big enough

barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Slowly working (?) our way down. Wet, grey journey through France and four seasons weather in Spain. Think we just beat the snow around Burgos. Big black cloud following us and snow ploughs standing by at each motorway exit.
In Portugal days have been very sunny but down as far as -8.9°c overnight. However today we spent lounging in the sun. Many aire taps are frozen but we managed to get a tankful of water from a roadside spring....Tastes delicious!
Had major panic this morning at 04:00 when a little voice said'are you awake?', of course I answered'no!'. OH had spent the last half hour listening to the boiler trying to fire up! And you definitely don't want to be without a boiler in these night time temperatures! So up I gets, reset the boiler (on off, on off and nauseum) can't be gas we just filled up. Anyway out in the icy cold wearing just boxers and change the cylinders over, just in case. No joy. Glance at the battery read out....10.8!! We're frozen!! I Threw another cover on the bed and spent the next t four hours gnawing at the situation. Suddenly remembered the frost valve leapt out of bed and secured it with a clothes peg and turned off the water pump. 
Got up early at 08:00 and rechecked the battery...12.4! Urh! Started the cab engine and took the dog for her 'morning George'. Got back and all was ok.
We think what happened was the boiler malfunctioned and kept trying to restart and ran the leisure battery down to such a level that the piezo ignition didn't have enough power to spark a anymore.
But just in case we've gone on site with a hook up for the weekend! :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> We went past that cafe yesterday and I said that was the one you mentioned. There is a house/villa next to it. We cycled past on our way to Gale on the boardwalk.


Yep, I think the restaurant proprietors rent it out.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it's been very cold nights down here on the Algarve the last few days. Only 3 to 5c nights but glorious sunny days at up to 16c.
Our apartment is all concrete and will retain the nightime temp until the sun comes up. Have just bought a cheap thermometer to see exactly what our bedroom is at 7am.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> looking forward to getting back out there
> 2 weeks or less depending on how the treatment goes but wife is getting on pretty good so may be able to get a early flight after next weekend
> ...


Hi Barry

Can't confirm the frost as it was nice and warm when we woke up lol
No more barbies as yet Barry, but yes a MHF get together would be nice.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Brilliant Sue.
> Have made a note of all your suggestions and we will try em all over the next few weeks.
> 
> All the campers have just been chucked off again by the GNR. I think they do this periodically to show authority but everyone gravitates back in a day or three.
> ...


We had a walk onto that aire today just to see what it was like. Spoke to a Brit there in a van conversion. I told him we had heard the GNR also dished out 200 Euro fines as they threw you off, but he seemed unconcerned, hope the fines were not implemented today as it would be a dear do !! 
I am not a snob but after looking at the fresh water outlet next to the toilet dump I would not use that aire, even for 1 Euro 50c except for a days parking.

DJM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi DJM.
I don't think it is an air in the true sense. It's a car park and the €1.50 is the parking fee for 24 hours.
It is abused by hundreds of vans who set up camp and spread out. You can understand Plod having to tidy it up and control the situation now and again or it would degenerate into a 'squat'.

There is another 'campground' on the northern side of the N125 called something like Janes Place and that is an upmarket Hippy Squat for about €5 a night if booked for 5 nights.
It does seem to attract the more 'liberal' clients but it's not for us.

I quite liked the free parking area past that restaurant I mentioned and dead end before the boardwalk. Quite a few French vans sit there for weeks with no trouble.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
speaking to 1 of the local plod some of the problem is that people are dumping in the lake and bushes,

it is only a carpark and not an air people are not allowed to put up tables and chairs or anything also people should not sleep in the vans

last year there was a move to clean up the algarve and encourage people to use the approved camping sites and airs, and of course it was encouraged by the local camping sites, 

the plod did say that the algarve was just getting a lot of people dumping everything where ever they could including there gray and black waste

barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nothing changes  I think they ought to record the dna of all the motorhomers and then they could trace the culprits.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just walked the whole boardwalk between Gale and Amaco de Pera beside the bird sanctuary. 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...b2a7c6de51215e7!8m2!3d37.0933785!4d-8.3322367

The only trouble was it's Sunday and the world and his dog were out being disruptive. 
But we did enjoy the all you can eat Bar-B-Q in the restaurant overlooking the reserve.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
We cycled that yesterday and had a beer at the bar there.

I have been told the portions at that place are very small ???

DJM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well today (Sunday) and wednesday it's all you can eat and they keep bringing it. We had to ask them to stop.
We will be trying it during the week as well. Agapios Cafe.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

is that the place on the left before the lake and sand dunes

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi ray is that the place on the left before the lake and sand dunes
> barry


You could say that Barry.
This is the Google Maps link..................
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...ec699483!8m2!3d37.103095!4d-8.3380437!6m1!1e1

Beside this villa.....................
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...596c6a20739f31a!8m2!3d37.1033301!4d-8.3380229

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Barry / Ray

Along the bottom road of the camp, rt onto the road, over the bridge and round the roundabout then bear rt on the dirt track. Follow it until it meets the road. This is the road that takes you to the boardwalk and the restaurant/villa are on your left.

DJM


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi djm

heard about it but never been there

might give it a try

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just spent the morning soaking up the sun and people watching along the front at Amaco. 
DJM the fish restaurant you recommended only reopened today Feb.1st. after conges.
The 'Tourist' menu looks very good value but when I asked about Sea Bass it was at least twice the price of a beach front restaurant in Albufeira. I didn't really want to go into Albufeira because of parking and touts but my Wife really liked the sea bass there. 

I see the beach snack bar out on the sand at Amaco is still closed unlike last year. All the chairs are on the tables and it looks uncared for. We did sit and watch mostly middle ages retires couples sitting and strolling and assumed many were from the car park which is almost full again with campers. At €1.50 who can blame them?

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ray

Think you are getting me confused with someone else regarding the fish restaurant as I dont like fish, only from a chippy lol (well fresh tuna is lovely, cooked it myself last night) I have never been to a fish restaurant here.

And yes that car park is packed with MH's

We rented a car today from Europcar up the hill in Porches. £24 for 2 days and we got a brand new Polo when we only asked for a mini car, great value and unlimited mileage too.

Went to Olhao, Loule, Almancil and a few other towns I can't remember the names lol
finally calling into Iceland for UK food top ups !!

DJM


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

only a few more days till we get back out there (sunday) hope the weather is getting better

barry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Storm coming tomorrow !!!

DJM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Dave and Jan.
Yes it was Suedew.

We went to Olhoa yesterday to meet up with Brit friends in France. Bit too built up and commercial for us but really good value restaurant in a grubby back street.
We like Loule as it's small enough to walk. And we found another backstreet restaurant with Piri Piri chicken and all the trimmings €9 between two.

Looks like rain the next day or so.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

yes rain in the uk as well

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As it's Chinese New Year this week, we thought about trying the Chinese restaurant in Armaco tomorrow lunch time.
Weather not looking too good so eating and or shopping is where the action is.
Anyone have any experience of The Chinese Garden.?

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

The Happy Garden right at the end of the promenade ? I've heard its quite good but aint been there sorry

DJM


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Sorry Dave and Jan.
> Yes it was Suedew.
> 
> We went to Olhoa yesterday to meet up with Brit friends in France. Bit too built up and commercial for us but really good value restaurant in a grubby back street.
> ...


Just goes to show how people have different views on places.

In my opinion Olhao is a very Portuguese working town (real Portugal?), perhaps that is what you meant by 'built up and commercial'. The market there is one of the best, and cheapest, that we have been in.

Armacao de Pera is just another high rise holiday destination, nice beach etc.

I would admit though that Olhao is not a place that I would go to for a holiday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can understand your point of view AL if sticking to the waterfront and market area. But sadly the backstreets are dirty and crumbling, graffiti and dog crap strewn with pot holes our 4x4 had trouble with.

We are always amazed at the density of high rise apartments in Armaco de Pera. There is nothing like it for miles. And again today it was obviously a very migrant town. 
But the Chinese restaurant Happy Talk on the front was excellent and good value we will try again. Thanks DJM.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ray

I walked past that chinese today, it's called HAPPY TALK lol

DJM


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

raynipper said:


> I can understand your point of view AL if sticking to the waterfront and market area. But sadly the backstreets are dirty and crumbling, graffiti and dog crap strewn with pot holes our 4x4 had trouble with.
> 
> We are always amazed at the density of high rise apartments in Armaco de Pera. There is nothing like it for miles. And again today it was obviously a very migrant town.
> But the Chinese restaurant Happy Talk on the front was excellent and good value we will try again. Thanks DJM.
> ...


I would agree with what you say about the outskirts of Olhao but we have always found the central area between the church and seafront 'interesting', a little bit of TLC and it could be a very pretty area.

The local council had plans to rip up all the old paving, demolish lots of the old decrepit buildings and replace it all with 'modern' stuff. The last I read that plan had been abandoned, I hope that they do some proper restoration in the place because are there are some magnificent buildings in dire need of it.

I didn't mean to sound as if as I had a dislike of Armacao, we have visited many times and walked along the beach to the lagoa, even spent the night on the car park a few weeks ago and visited a recommended cafe specialising in 'porco preto'.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Weather not looking good this coming weekend. Rain forecast.!!!! Some of the motorhome parking areas will end up swamps.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes not looking good and our daughter and grandsons are coming out too :-/

DJM


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I was at the Lagos camper park last Saturday for the monthly market. It was very muddy in places but we have had some decent weather this week.


Some of the campers seem to have made themselves at home with there artificial grass and flower pots around "their" pitch. It seemed crowded when we drove past yesterday.


Fortunately we gave up touring before the camper stops became popular, it was never our thing. We did free camp a lot on the western Algarve but there was not the volume of campers in those days.


Been chatting to some of my "Hippie" friends, the GNR have been very active on the Algarve this last week moving many on. We still get a few who stay for a couple of days in the National Park at least they leave the place very tidy.


Safe travelling.


Don


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

]30 km north of the Algarve...
Very sunny and warm yesterday and looks like more of the same today. Dutch owner also expecting rain for the weekend.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Spacerunner said:


> ]30 km north of the Algarve...
> Very sunny and warm yesterday and looks like more of the same today. Dutch owner also expecting rain for the weekend.


Sunny with high cloud at present, just off to the village for our morning coffee.:smile2::smile2:


----------

